# Cinco de Mayo



## JustBonee (May 5, 2017)

Cinco de Mayo—or the fifth of May—is a holiday that celebrates the date of the Mexican army’s 1862 victory over France at the Battle of Puebla during the Franco-Mexican War (1861-1867). A relatively minor holiday in Mexico, in the United States Cinco de Mayo has evolved into a commemoration of Mexican culture and heritage, particularly in areas with large Mexican-American populations.


http://www.history.com/topics/holidays/cinco-de-mayo


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2017)

Around these parts,   it's an excuse to have a day of endless Margarita parties ..


----------



## tnthomas (May 5, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> Around these parts,   it's an excuse to have a day of endless Margarita parties ..



Si, y a beber hasta la borrachera.


----------

